# Software eigenmächtig ändern



## flybywire (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo SPS-Freunde

Wenn in einem Betrieb eine Anlage durch einen anderen Hersteller aufgebaut wird, und ich als Anlagenbetreiber etwas an dieser Anlage erweitern möchte und dazu auch in das Steuerprogramm der SPS eingreifen muss, wie muss ich dann vorgehen?

1. Darf ich die Änderungen im SPS-Programm eigenmächtig vornehmen?
2. Muss ich stets den Hersteller um seine Einwilligung und Prüfung auf Richtigkeit der Änderung bitten?
3. Gilt 2. nur für den Zeitraum der Garantie?

Was habt ihr in Bezug auf dieses Thema erlebt oder gibt es sogar Vorschriften dazu?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

FlybyWire


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2010)

hallo flybywire
ein eigenmächtiger Umbau ist im jeden Fall immer kritisch, wie von dir
angesprochen kann sich der Lieferant so aus der Garantie stehlen.
Dann gibt es noch ein Sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt, kommt es bei
der umgebauten Anlage zu einen Unfall oder einen schweren Maschinen
schaden, kann sich der Lieferant unter umständen auf euere Veränderung 
berufen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2010)

flybywire schrieb:


> Wenn in einem Betrieb eine Anlage durch einen anderen Hersteller aufgebaut wird, und ich als Anlagenbetreiber etwas an dieser Anlage erweitern möchte und dazu auch in das Steuerprogramm der SPS eingreifen muss, wie muss ich dann vorgehen?



Hallo,

wenn Du "rechtlich zulässig" meinst, dann 



flybywire schrieb:


> 1. Darf ich die Änderungen im SPS-Programm eigenmächtig vornehmen?



Wenn es keine Verträge mit dem Lieferant gibt, welche das 
ausschließen, dann eindeutig JA.



flybywire schrieb:


> 2. Muss ich stets den Hersteller um seine Einwilligung und Prüfung auf Richtigkeit der Änderung bitten?



Eine Einwilligung und Prüfung durch den Hersteller ist pauschal nicht
erforderlich.

Eventuelle Zulassungen z. B. TÜV könnten verloren gehen und 
müssen von Dir neu initiiert werden.

Solche Änderungen sollte man nur machen, wenn man weiß,
was man tut. Weiß man das nicht, dann besser den Hersteller
oder einen Dienstleister machen lassen



flybywire schrieb:


> 3. Gilt 2. nur für den Zeitraum der Garantie?



Leistungen aufgrund von Garantiezusagen oder gesetzlicher Gewährleistung
kann der Hersteller nach eigenmächtigen Änderungen verweigern.


----------



## janusz (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo an alle
ich arbeite fast niemals mit einzelnen Maschinen, sonder mit größeren und komplexen Anlagen wie Automobilbau. Dort ist es allgemein üblich, daß der Endkunde selber manchmal einige Änderungen in der Garantiezeit (meistens 3 Jahre) vornimmt - ist doch klar, mit der Zeit kommen manchmal Erweiterungen uzw. dazu. Sollte sich um kleinere Sachen handeln wo es für den Lieferanten kein großeres Geld zu holen ist, wird es stillschweigend hingenommen. Allerdings habe ich schon mehrmals erlebt, daß ich für ein Garantiefall ins Ausland angereist bin, festgestellt habe: es gibt Änderungen und dann wieder ins Flieger und nach Hause - Garantie erlöschen !. Dann steht der Kunde dumm da !
Selbstverständlich sind jegliche Änderungen in Sicherheitsbereichen eine Dummheit - man steht mit einem Bain in Knast.
grüße
Janusz


----------



## Pizza (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo flybywire

pauschale Aussagen sind immer schwierig.
Ich halte das bei mir so.
Softwareänderungen sprech ich wenn möglich immer mit dem Hersteller ab.
Wobei ich dann schon meine Vorstellungen hab und es im Endeffekt nur eine Information an den Hersteller ist.
Nach Änderungen bekommt der Hersteller immer eine Aktualisierung der Software. Was er damit macht, ist seine Sache.

zu 2.
Mhh, kommt ganz drauf an, wie eure Verträge aussehen.
Und ob ihr alle Rechnungen schon bezahlt habt. 

zu3.
Lass die Finger davon !!!!
Während der Gewährleistungszeit hast Du daran nichts zu suchen. Es sei, du verzichtest auf weitere Garantieansprüche.
Sprich es mit dem Programmierer ab, was du geändert haben möchtest.
Meist ergeben sich daraus neue Anhaltspunkte.
Ich habe noch nie einen Programmierer erlebt, der sich von vornherein dagegen sträubt.
In Zeiten moderner Fernwartung ist eine Softwareänderung relativ schnell eingespielt.
Eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Hersteller ist ganz wichtig! Nicht nur für die Zeit der Garantie.


----------



## flybywire (14 Februar 2010)

Hallo SPS-Freunde

Zunächst erst einmal vielen Dank an alle, die ihre Erfahrungen und Meinungen zu meiner Anfrage geäußert haben. Wie ich sehe, ist die Situation auch bei anderen eher unklar. 

Bei uns in der Firma (Automobilzulieferer) gilt grundsätzlich, dass Sicherheits-Software (Pilz PSS) von uns nicht selbstständig geändert wird. Die Prüfsumme ist uns da immer heilig. 

Aber bei anderen Dingen, kommen wir um eigenmächtige Änderungen oft nicht herum. Wenn ich jede Änderung beim Hersteller anfragen müsste, kämen wir niemals voran. Wir haben zum Beispiel zwei Anlagen von einem ausländischem Hersteller bekommen. Da ist so viel, was zu ändern und zu verbessern wäre. Aufgrund der Sprachunterschiede und auch der Mentalität des Herstellers (Spanien) gibt es oft unüberwindbare Probleme bei jeder Anfrage, die wir gemacht haben. Spanien hat eine ganz andere Vorstellung von Technik wie wir. Da hilft auch kein Pflichtenheft . Also machen wir es lieber selbst und fahren bisher ganz gut damit. Allerdings ist die Garantie auch schon abgelaufen.

Nun denn. Vielen Dank nochmal an alle. Ich wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.

FlyByWire


----------

